# TT 8S Interior "Audi Exclusive".



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sold.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

George gas uploaded a lot of great pics from Paris.
This set shows an Audi exclusive Express Red on a White TTS:
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...;i=186;img=2014-Paris-Motor-Show-VAG-2812.jpg


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I think I like the two-toned seats with color matched stitching instead of the solid colored seats. Just my $0.02


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

This is the nicest interior on the MK3 that I have seen yet, and it is not even Audi Exclusive.
Just need to move up to a TTS to spec it.

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_image;p=Features%2FTheme%20Series%2FCore%20TT%20%282014%29%2FOn%20Location%2009-05-2014%20-%20TT-TTS%20Launch%2C%20Ascari%20Race%20Course%2C%20Spain;i=28;img=On-Location-05-09-2014-Audi-TTS-Launch-Ascari-Nano-Grey-575.jpg


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Can_quattro said:


> This is the nicest interior on the MK3 that I have seen yet, and it is not even Audi Exclusive.
> Just need to move up to a TTS to spec it.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_image;p=Features%2FTheme%20Series%2FCore%20TT%20%282014%29%2FOn%20Location%2009-05-2014%20-%20TT-TTS%20Launch%2C%20Ascari%20Race%20Course%2C%20Spain;i=28;img=On-Location-05-09-2014-Audi-TTS-Launch-Ascari-Nano-Grey-575.jpg



Agreed...

But, maybe that interior can be had in just the "S-Line" trim? The seats have just the "S" on them...not "TTS" or "S-Line" like the MKII TT has, so.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

311-in-337 said:


> Agreed...
> 
> But, maybe that interior can be had in just the "S-Line" trim? The seats have just the "S" on them...not "TTS" or "S-Line" like the MKII TT has, so.


If you look at the pictures in the rest of that set, it is in a Nano Grey TTS.
Steering wheel badge also identifies this car as a TTS

http://fourtitude.com/news/on_locat...circuit-spain-plus-real-world-pics-nano-grey/

It has also been reported elsewhere that it is a TTS only option.
The S Line is limited to black or grey, leather or Alcantara (world area dependent).


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Can_quattro said:


> If you look at the pictures in the rest of that set, it is in a Nano Grey TTS.
> http://fourtitude.com/news/on_locat...circuit-spain-plus-real-world-pics-nano-grey/
> 
> It has also been reported elsewhere that it is a TTS only option.
> The S Line is limited to black or grey, leather or Alcantara (world area dependent).



That makes sense. The S-Line trim seats have always been limited colors (black and grey). Hopefully they will at least have the nice contrast stitching...grey w/black, and black w/grey stitching. :thumbup:


----------

